# 2000 s10 ignition



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

hey guys time to pick your brain my 2000 s-10 has been burning ignition coils like if they were going out of style ... i was wondering if the ignition plate itself would be able to burn out a coil it's been 2 coils so far that have been changed and they last about 2 to 3 weeks and they burn out again and it's always on number 4 ?????


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Are you installing aftermarket parts or OEM ?


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

yes and no when i was first troubleshooting the problem i took the one from the top and switched it with the bottom one when i saw that the coil was the problem i just changed the top one and left the good one on the bottom and it fried again always on the rear most cylinder so replaced that one and again having a hard time with the rear most cylinder ???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you replaced the wires and plugs?


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

yes both plugs and wires have been changed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually it's a bad wire that raises the voltage needed to seek ground that burns out the coil packs, if you have access to digital ohm meter check the new wires to see if one has a higher reading.


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

ok well i checked the old wires didn't check the new ones yet but on the old ones i have 3 that are at 10.30 k ohms and i have one that's just just under 15.00 k ohms those were the ones that would have burnt out the coil was wondering if those are normal readings or if they are a little high ?!?!?!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 15k is a little high, they should all be relatively close, with the longer ones being higher.


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

well the 15k one is the longest one but only by a couple inches it's the number 4 cylinder and that's the one that's been giving me the problems and after having this problem my truck gave me a too lean code dunno if it's at all related adnd is there a way totest the coils using a DVOM ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can test the coils for opens and shorts, with the ohm meter, but I'm not sure what your testing for?

Lean is usually a vacuum leak or injector problem.


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

want to test if it's actualy the coil that's not working or if it's just not getting the signal from the ignaition plate that it's bolted to ? because when i hook it up to a timming light it does fire but very randomly...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you look at the bottom of the old coil, can you see a spot where it burnt through?
The early ones had an issue where if the KV went up the coil would burn through the bottom and burn out the control.

The answer to your question is probably not, if the coil is firing sometimes the readings with the ohm meter will probably be good or inconclusive.


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

no there is nothing on the coil that shows it burn out through the bottom, the only thing that i know is that when i do change the coil it run like new for about 3 weeks or so and then start to missfire and loose power like the truck was running on 3 cylinders but as soon as i get to about 3k rpm sometimes the 4th cylinder will kick in randomly , it will idle fine in neutral until i start giving it gas then it will sputter but only at first the more i go up in rpm the better it runs till about 4k rpm then it will hang back and not want to go higher compression is good and vac lines are all tested good ????!?!?!?:upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What happens if you swap that coil pack with one of the other coil packs on the engine, does the miss follow the coil pack to the other set of cylinders or stay at #4?


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

well found the problem today in a compleatly blacked out garage the spark was jumping on one of the coils but so very lightly that it was impossible to see if there was any light at all so i got that problem fixed but now it's lacking in power i think i might just set it on fire !! :sigh: oh and new wires were at 1k ohms so i guess the wires were burning out the coils !!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What was causing the spark to jump and what was the fix?


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

from what i can see it's that the plug wires had a high resistance and the spark was trying to find a easier route to ground, it burnt trought the plastic right next to one of the attachement screws and was jumping to the screw .. changed the wires and the coil seems to be working ok now not great but ok enough to be able to use, still have the too lean code on there !!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the lean code still active?
Have you tried clearing the codes?


----------



## bourquejason (Apr 6, 2011)

yes it is still active going to try to clear them tonight or tomorow and see what pops up !


----------

